# Skeeter Pee Is clear in 3 Days



## Thunter (May 30, 2010)

My First Batch of SP. Used the Sparkaloid and in 3 days it is Clear. Do you think I can move on to Racking and Back Sweeting. Or should I let it sit for another week and a half. It is Hot here and I want to Dig in


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

It is designed to be an early drinker. It may still drop a very fine sediment over tme and thats one of the reason we usually bulk age wines even after using a fining agent. If you dont mind a little dusting in your bottles possibly then move on. Make sure you add sulfite and sorbate if sweetening.


----------



## Thunter (May 30, 2010)

I racked it. Did the Sobate and sufite and Sparkoid. I am just suprized how clear it got so Fast. If I can Rush to My Second racking and back sweetin and let it sit for a litle longer it just means I can start on another Wine . I know Rush Is a Bad word in Wine Making but this is a fast drinker.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 30, 2010)

Thunter said:


> My First Batch of SP. Used the Sparkaloid and in 3 days it is Clear. Do you think I can move on to Racking and Back Sweeting. Or should I let it sit for another week and a half. It is Hot here and I want to Dig in



Wish mine would clear. Its been three days and hasn't even started yet. Its been stablized, back sweetened and used super klear.


----------



## Thunter (May 30, 2010)

Well I had to Sample it and It is Yummy. Still needs to be back sweetened. But just used a simple syrup in my glass to sweeten and was nice.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 30, 2010)

Mine also cleared within about three days after the kiesolel and chitosen. Got a six pack in the fridge that I'm gonna dig into as we BBQ this afternoon.


----------



## Rock (May 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Wish mine would clear. Its been three days and hasn't even started yet. Its been stablized, back sweetened and used super klear.



I added super kleer to my batch 2.5 weeks ago racked it today.Its very nice tasting.Pretty clear as well.Going to try on people tomarrow at a family barbeQ.Minnesota will get the honors if it goes well.Have lots of wine know its in my family,Only a few can make good home made wine.dg


----------



## Rock (Jun 3, 2010)

The skeeter pee was a big hit on the great hot memorial day we were blessed with.Thank you Minnesota winemaker sharing this with us.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome! It really makes it worth while when you make something everyone likes! So what's going in the carboy next?


----------



## Rock (Jun 3, 2010)

Might try a raspberry when the fruit is ready,it will be my first.On the fruit wines.Will try the wild ones i love, all over the place.How about you?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 3, 2010)

I just started a new pee last week with 2 frozen cans of raspberry/apple added to it.


----------



## raybush (Jun 26, 2010)

Wolf, when do you add the frozen juice?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2010)

right in the beginning


----------

